

Show HN: ExCode, a site to show algorithms in any language (in progress) - ScottWRobinson
http://excode.io/discover

======
ScottWRobinson
I should clarify, the site doesn't automatically convert code from one
language to another. It's just meant to organize code from many different
languages together.

So, for example, you can see how quicksort might be written in each language
([http://excode.io/code/7/quick-sort/swift](http://excode.io/code/7/quick-
sort/swift)) assuming someone has uploaded the relevant code

~~~
Impl0x
This sounds similar to RosettaCode
([http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code)).

~~~
ScottWRobinson
Yup, it is. I didn't find out about Rosetta Code until over halfway through
making this site, but I decided to keep working on it since Rosetta code lacks
features I thought were helpful. Thought it would be nice to add voting,
comments, editing, categories, etc.

Hard to compete with Rosetta's amount of code, though :)

